# Bestest DAW or plugin for STEP RECORDING ?



## creativeforge (May 18, 2020)

Hi all, so I'm working on a song that's 10 minutes long. And the guitar player I hired didn't play to a click track, and I paid him, and he's not going to want to redo that track which he followed by ear (from a band not playing to a click track). I spent two months trying to still make it work. But now it's getting ridiculous, I can't have a drummer play on it, or a bass player or a clog dancer, or even Riverdance tappers! 

So I'm wondering if I could just enter all the chords by hand using step recording (I never done this). I'm using Mixcraft as a DAW but I'm experiencing a mental block to understand how I should proceed. I could do this on a Trinity sequencer using patterns, and then sending the patterns to the song, but I don't find this process working elsewhere. So far.

To use step recording in Mixcraft I'd have to upgrade (AGAIN!) to v.9. I've been upgrading since v.6 and getting a bit tired of the upgrade baiting.

I thought I'd ask here among this brilliant gallery of highly sophisticated professional artistes. 

What affordable DAW or plugin could I use to produce this? 


Thank you in advance,

Andre


----------



## Truthtrader (May 21, 2020)

Do you mean that you want to chope up the recording into chords and play them like a sampler?


----------



## Rob (May 21, 2020)

Not clear what you want to do Andre... make the guitar track conform to a click? Cubase can do that, through audio warp (I guess that's the word)


----------



## Saxer (May 21, 2020)

Works in many DAWs or plugins with time stretch functions... Logic, Ableton, Maschine, Geist... I reclocked a lot of rhythm guitar tracks. Look for „Slicing“ or „Tempo Mapping“... things like that. Ableton Live might be the easiest...


----------



## Truthtrader (May 21, 2020)

throw it into konakt and chop it up, thats my best answer


----------



## creativeforge (May 21, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions! I don't own any of those programs, I tried Ableton but unable to figure it out. I tried the warping feature with a couple programs though, and the result sounded bad. 

I'll just work with what I have for now.

For "step recording" I wanted to enter a series of chords one after another without having to dial in the next measure every time. I'd hope releasing the keys would trigger the caret to move to the next slot. 

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## DS_Joost (May 21, 2020)

Sounds to me like the "infinite" demo of Reaper is right up your alley then.

It saved me in the past numerous times. It can conform to a non-click unquantized track. Has step recording. Is essentially free for 30 days. Yet it won't stop working fully afterwards (their business model is based on trust).


----------

